# Waterproof Seat covers



## Jranger (Dec 5, 2010)

Any have any recommendations or are they all about the same?
The leather seats in my truck are beginning to show wear from dirt, soda spills, sliding off the sides, etc.
I saw an ad on the outdoor channel the other day for a brand that looked pretty nice, but I don't recall the make. Any info on your experiences would be appreciated!


----------



## itsabouthuntin (Dec 8, 2010)

Try headwatersseatcovers.com


----------



## Ace12 (Dec 8, 2010)

+1  On Headwaters seat covers.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Dec 9, 2010)

Marathon seat covers.


----------



## bteate (Dec 11, 2010)

+1 on the Marathons. They are a little pricey, but they fit like a glove. When you order them online, they call you and make absolutely sure of the type seats you have (headrests,etc.). You can also wash them if need be and no problems.


----------



## Ace12 (Dec 11, 2010)

Marathon is just right up the road from Headwaters.  The guy who started Headwaters was one of Marathons lead guys.  Maraton went corporate and started using foreign made materials, so I was told.  Heatwaters uses all USA made materials.


----------



## bteate (Dec 12, 2010)

thanks for the info, Ace12, I'll keep that in mind for my next set. I try to buy good 'ol USA stuff if there's an option.


----------

